# Farm photos



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Here are a couple of photos of my place in Nebraska. Most of what I have is pasture and a LOT of trees! This Spring I will be building fences and refurbishing pasture, and also KILLING CEDAR TREES!


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

another


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Last one for now! You can see the top of the 100 year old farm house we moved onto the place a couple years ago. Looking Northwest.


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

Fordfarm,

Your picture #3 got my wife’s attention from across the room. We both like hilly country and your gently rolling hills sure makes for a pretty picture. 

Your picture #2 is intriguing to me. The old hand pump makes me wonder if there once was house there. I see the water trough maybe the way things are done in Nebraska is to have a well out in the pasture rather than have the cows come to the barn for water? 

Your picture #1 - Is this where you are shearing the trees you mentioned in you post on the shear you made?

All in all good great pictures. I was at Ft Riley, Kansas for a while when I was in the Army and have flown to California a couple of times. I hope to one day see some more of the western states in person and from the ground.


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

John -
Yeah - the whole place is rolling hills! I don't have a flat spot on it! We put the house in between two hills so we would have a little protection. Bad thing is, the house faces Northwest! It's still not to bad, most of the snow blows right off the drive! This is actually the farm that I grew up on (bought it from my brother) and has been in the family since the 1860's. I dug the well for the pump in the pasture. It is actually in our orchard and we use it to water trees. The first picture is ONE of the places that I am getting rid of Cedar trees! It will be the first place I attack in the Spring!


----------



## Mecheng (Jan 21, 2005)

Looks nice. A good burn would get rid of those little cedars. I took a class from the Missouri Conservation Dept. on controlled burns. It's amazing how fast and easy you can burn 40 acres! Survival rate for small cedars isn't to good.

Of course this year it' been a prolonged dry spell.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

BURN BABY BURN!!!

Carm be prepared to drive over and put out the fires with your new engine! 

:elephant:


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Yeah - burning would be nice, but the cedars are surrounding the real trees I want to keep! I think that if I lit a match now, it would burn 100 miles before it would stop!


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

We in the mid west are as dry as dry can be!!

Story below....
Don't Burn!!


----------

